# Grooming feet - how'd I do?



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't know a thing about what they're SUPPOSED to look like after grooming LOL, but I think they look great. I like your set up with the table, too.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Ive never done conformation grooming, but they look great from a general grooming perspective. I know i need to do Bear's feet soon. They're getting fluffy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

Lets bump this one! How did you do that!? I can never get Tucker's to look that good, it's actually comical how bad I do! I just use shears, did you use a grooming tool?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I used thinning shears and a slicker brush. I've since refined my "technique" and now use straight edge shears around the paw pads underneath and thinning shears on the top and sides. The fur grows really fast, and I like the look of a neat foot, so I trim them about every two weeks and try to dremel a little off the nails every week so they stay short. 

Here's a video that helped me a lot. It's a tibetan mastiff, but feet are groomed the same way. 






I also had my breeder give me a lesson. She told me the trick is not to take off too much at once. Snip, snip then comb the hair up. Then snip again, repeat.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

That video was great to watch! 
I am a total amatuer and just try to neaten him up on occassion. Next time I trim Bryleys feet I am using my thinning shears and _not_ using the clippers btwn the pads! 
Ya learn something every day....


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Add some pink toenail polish and VOILA! LOL


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

dborgers said:


> Add some pink toenail polish and VOILA! LOL


LOL!!

I will say the trimming still takes me a loooong time. I think I have gotten a little quicker with practice. Sometimes I have my husband feed Kea treats while I work because I feel bad having her stand there for so long! She is a good sport though


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I think you did a great job on your dog's feet.

Thanks for posting the video, very informative. Hopefully with the techniques and tips I'll do a better job on my guys now.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

They look great! Mine never come out that good. But I didn't have thinning shears last time I did it, so I hope I can do better next time.


----------



## Mr. Bojangles (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you did a great job, although I think you can take a little more off the top. It's a personal preference though, as is how much nail to show. 

For some reason, it does seem like the fur on the paws grows twice as fast as everything else. I trim Bentley's feet weekly.


----------

